# Fantasy art Screensavers for us guys - not for squeamish folk



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

I remember reading books like Tarzan & a few comics like Conan as a boy in the 1970s - these were illustrated with great Vallejo & Franzetta art. I managed to find (and converted to B&W) several of these, some of them might work as screensavers for the K2 (& hopefully the KDX soon?). I've got tons more of these, (a bunch of them with nude art which I'm not posting here). I think these would work as very interesting screensavers as the art is absolutely decadent. Please let me know if you think they're obscene or otherwise inappropriate:

_[Edited to thumbnail these images. The full-sized image can be viewed by clicking on it. - Admin]_


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Man, some of those chicks are ripped! Almost as much as the guys. lol 

Can't say it's my taste (sci-fi > fantasy) but nice job, pleeho!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome, Pleeho,

Some of these might be a little over the edge for some viewers. I don't have a problem with it, but others may. Don't be offended if a few get removed for being too provocative. You did a really nice job on them.

Sailor


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I thumb-nailed these so they're not quite as in-your-face for anyone who'd rather bypass them. Each image is clickable to display the full-size image.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for these, great classic artwork.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful, Thank you for sharing. I always liked the fantasy art. It's like something out of a dream, granted it would have been a man's sexist dream  , but such wonderful imagery!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I thumb-nailed these so they're not quite as in-your-face for anyone who'd rather bypass them. Each image is clickable to display the full-size image.


Great idea Harvey. I liked them but thought they might be a bit much for those with small kids around the computer.


----------



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the thumbnailing - is there a way I could thumbnail my images myself or is it an admin tool?  I'm asking because I've completed getting these screensavers onto my K2 - it turns out all the images are wrong sizes, so I photoshopped them to fit perfectly on the K2 screen (I assume K1 also). They look unbelievable fantastic on my Kindle2 and I wanted to share my correctly-sized images here for other folks to use but didn't want to post huge blown up shots again.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

<url=http://pleeho.smugmug.com/photos/564027866_kQaew-X3.jpg]<img width=100]http://pleeho.smugmug.com/photos/564027866_kQaew-X3.jpg[/img][/url] 
/\ /\
here  here

This is how Harvey did your thmbnails. If you replace the two "<" symbols with "[" brackets, it will show the thumbnail and allow you to click to the full size picture.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm...they must save a lot on clothes!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

If my husband had a Kindle:  The Three Stooges in some sort of Sci-fi or "hethem"...fantasy scenario.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Pleeho,

I love Frank Frazetta and you have a couple of screen savers I can use for my K2 by him.  There is one specifically from an animated movie I have called Fire & Ice and I love that movie.  Thanks so much for the great artwork/screensavers.  I will be popping a few of these on my K2 immediately!


----------



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's the rightly-sized for K2 screensavers I promised. Took me a while to figure out how to thumbnail them & there's still one I can't seem to fix. The screensavers though work beautifully on my K2. I'm sorry I wasted your time posting non-formatted pics before; I did not realize you had to size to the K2 screen first - HARVEY: I can really appreciate the time you spent fixing mine. I realize also they're not to everybody's taste, but to most guys who grew up reading sci-fi/fantasy, these are modern masterpieces. I also have more screensavers I made from Hieronymous Bosch & MEscher images. I would love to see screensavers made of the great European/American painters' works (van ****, Cannalleto, Vasquez, Winslow Homer & Thomas Aikens etc.) - but I'm pooped from converting these.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I downloaded the files - they are so cool! Thanks a lot. I am working on a nature screen saver but don't have the photos done yet. When I do I will post them.

Richard


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

Really great screen savers.  I read lots of sci fi and fantasy and love these - only wish there were more.  

Thanks.

Robert


----------



## alphajoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

  I just got my kindle about an hour ago, and I was wondering how you put the pictures on your Kindle and use them as screen saver images?  Do I just save them as a jpg and mail them to my kindle mail address?


----------



## alphajoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Nevermind.  I just found the FAQ that explains it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, so I'm not a guy, and I didn't grow up reading this stuff either, but I still think some of those pics are cool.  

But my favorite one is the last one (the girl and the leopard), and it doesn't look like the right format for a K screensaver.  Is there another version of that one, perhaps?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Best I can do , Susan.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, so I'm not a guy, and I didn't grow up reading this stuff either, but I still think some of those pics are cool.
> 
> But my favorite one is the last one (the girl and the leopard), and it doesn't look like the right format for a K screensaver. Is there another version of that one, perhaps?


I have rotated that image so it fits the screen. If you PM me I can send it to you. For some reason photo bucket resizes it so I can't post it.

I think I figured it out. Here is the 600 x 800 image:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Best I can do , Susan.


Thanks, intinst!! I like it like that, with the extra white space -- it makes it look more as though she and her feline friend are hiding out beneath that tree, keeping watch. (I have no idea what story line is behind this picture.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

RamTheHammer said:


> I have rotated that image so it fits the screen.


Hmm... thank you... but now it's sideways... and that makes me wonder what happens to screensavers for the DX! If text rotates to landscape on that when you turn it, what happens to _pictures _that are sized for the portrait screen?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The home page and KindleStore and screensavers don't rotate on the DX.  Only content.


----------

